# MS Outlook not sending from outbox



## johnlane (May 20, 2008)

I am using Windows vista with microsoft outlook. When I send an email (especially if I have an attachment) it goes to my outbox and will not always send. Sometimes even though it stays stuck in outbox it will send the email over and over to the recipient. Other times it will not send anything at all. And sometimes it will send the email.

I have checked the outlook send/ recieve progress error and it says;

Task' John Lane - Sending' reported error (0x8004210b): The operation timed out waiting for a response from the sending (SMTP) server. If you continue to receive this message, contact your server administrator or Internet service provider (ISP).'

Can some body out there please tell me what the is going on and what I need to do to fix this problem. I run a small home business and it's not good that my clients either don't get correspondance or get it 7+ times.

I am running PC Cillian internet security 2008 on a wireless network if that means anything or helps in any way. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

johnlane,

The SMTP (Simple Mail Transfer Protocol) Server is what Outlook sends your outgoing email message to which routes the messages on to the recipient. Your ISP's SMTP server is not responding. Could be a problem with their server, could be a problem with your IP settings (DNS), the SMTP server could require username/password authentication (some providers require this) or your PC Cillian could be blocking access to this server.

If it intermittently works, then it's probably a connection problem on your end or an overloaded server on your ISP's side.

Wireless connections can be problematic too - especially on laptop computers. They can disconnect after inactivity, causing connection problems.

Who is your ISP and where are you located? What type of wireless hardware are you using (router make/model, network adapter make/model, PC make/model)?

Reply with more info and hopefully we can help.

- John


----------



## johnlane (May 20, 2008)

Hi John,

Thanks for getting back to me. My ISP is Westnet. I am on broadband. I have a wireless network connection for my house. I run off a Datalink DSL G604T wireless router.

I live in Bunbury Western Australia

My laptop is a HP Pavillion Entertainment PC, DV9000. I'm running Windows Vista and Microsoft Office 2007.

If there is any further information that might help you helping me please let me know. I'm not real computer literate so you'll have to bear with me.

Thanks again.

John Lane
APL WBM


----------



## karensc (Feb 15, 2009)

johnlane,
were you able to resolve this? i am having similar problems... hp pavillion, windows vista, wireless connection, however in my case i can only receive messages, i can't send them at all.
would appreciate any insights you have.
karen


----------



## azmak (Jun 19, 2008)

it seems a problem with your security software, try uninstalling it, then check outlook. then you can reinstall the security software ( antivirus / firewall )


----------

